# Baby face



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

We don't really have a name for him yet, but he has such a baby face, so that's what I've been calling him.

Here he is again!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that picture is amazing! He's so gorgeous!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gooooshhhh he's so cute.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I just wanna pinch his cheeks! So cute!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Baby face would totally be a great name (imo, lol!)
Great picture!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

If I saw him at Petco i would have grabbed him and ran to check out


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I can not see the pic!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I cant either, but i've seen baby face, and even my mom wants him!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] I love that place!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I think this is the one that was on there. Not sure why it disappeared.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

